
Ask HN: How much sleep do you get? - cyrilbenson47
I&#x27;m curious how people are so energetic even when having 8hrs &gt; of sleep. How much sleep are you getting and how does it affect your work?
======
caryd
I run a small team. I have to be able to stay 1 page ahead of every type of
developer so I can properly check their work. I get about 5 hours every night.
I am usually fine but catch up a bit on the weekends and get the normal 8

------
keyle
7 at best but that's mostly because 2 kids. Note that in the past I couldn't
operate without 7-8hrs sleep. Since I have kids, I can work on 6 :)

It's all relative.

